# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Yahoo! now requires a mobile phone number to create an account

## RCA

Mobile number required for a new Yahoo! ID

Inclusion of a mobile phone number is now a required field when registering for a new Yahoo! ID. 

    In the event account recovery is needed, this is the safest and most effective method to securely recover your account. 
    Yahoo! will alert you through your mobile device when we suspect unusual login activity on your Yahoo! account.

If you do not have a mobile number, or cannot provide one, you will be unable to complete registration for a new Yahoo! ID. 

http://help.yahoo.com/kb/index?page=...pressions=true

----------


## Demigod

And there goes yahoo mail down the drain as well.Most people used their mail because they did not ask for a mobile phone number like g-mail does.A very bad business decision .

----------


## RCA

But it's only for "recovery purposes".

----------


## RCA

The whole requirement is uber silly being you can just put any phone number you want.

----------

